# PROJECT ALMANAC arrives on Blu-ray June 9th and on Digital HD May 26th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FIVE TEENS EMBARK ON A WILDLY ENTERTAINING
TIME TRAVEL ADVENTURE


PROJECT ALMANAC





Action-Packed Thrill Ride Arrives on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack June 9, 2015



See the Future Two Weeks Early on Digital HD May 26 





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Hailed as “a total blast” (Clarke Wolfe, Nerdist) and “[a] movie you will want to see with your friends again and again” (Riley Roberts, Crixit), PROJECT ALMANAC debuts on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD June 9, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives two weeks early on Digital HD May 26. 

With a story that is “smart and thrilling” (Silas Lesnick, Coming Soon),
PROJECT ALMANAC follows a brilliant high school student (Jonny Weston, The Divergent Series: Insurgent) and his friends who discover blueprints for a machine that can send them back in time. They soon rewrite history to win the lottery, ace exams, and party like there’s no tomorrow. But by changing the past, they have threatened the future of our world. Can they undo the damage they have unleashed before it’s too late?

The film features an outstanding cast of up-and-coming actors including
Sofia Black D’Elia (“Gossip Girl”), Sam Lerner (“The Goldbergs”), Allen Evangelista (“The Secret Life of the American Teenager”) and Virginia Gardner (“The Goldbergs”). The PROJECT ALMANAC Blu-ray Combo Pack with Digital HD includes deleted scenes, an alternate opening and alternate endings. Plus, get a $10 card to see any movie in theaters with the purchase of the Blu-ray Combo Pack, while supplies last.



PROJECT ALMANAC Blu-ray Combo Pack

The PROJECT ALMANAC Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· Alternate Opening

· Deleted Scenes

· Alternate Endings



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 





PROJECT ALMANAC Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.






Insurge Pictures presents, in association with Michael Bay, a Platinum Dunes production:
“Project Almanac”. Executive produced by Josh Appelbaum, André Nemec, and Vicki Dee Rock. Produced by Michael Bay, Andrew Form, and Brad Fuller. Written by Jason Harry Pagan & Andrew Deutschman. Directed by Dean Israelite.




PROJECT ALMANAC

Street Date: May 26, 2015 (Digital HD)

June 9, 2015 (Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for some language and sexual content

Canadian Rating: PG for language that may offend​


----------

